# Glass Joint Filters???



## kagecog (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone ever try one of these glass joint filters? Do they actually work for producing a better taste?? Or is it no different than a cardboard filter? Don't wanna waste my money on a few of these when I can get a ton of the raw filters for the same price unless it actually makes a difference.

http://www.danktips.com/


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2015)

I have one, I like it but sometimes on the go I get the urge to toss it when I'm done with my joint. Gotta remind myself to put the stinky little thing in my pocket instead. 

On a whole, I like em. The one I have is a little wider one I use for personal blunts


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 1, 2015)

People actually puts filters in a joint??


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (May 1, 2015)

I don't understand the purpose of a joint filter... I have friends that use em, but I still don't get it lol


----------



## Mr.Head (May 1, 2015)

not so much a traditional cigarette filter but more a piece of cardboard from the paper package to stop weed from getting in your mouth when toke on a fat joint.also gives you something to hold onto and keeps the end open, which is why I use them so that once the fat joint is all resined up it doesn't get stuck shut.

I've been thinking of ordering a glass filter. I hate ravaging my paper packages then my papers get all fucked up.


----------



## kagecog (May 1, 2015)

Well I've officially decided to bite the bullet and buy a pack, i"ll let y'all know what I think of them when they come in!


----------



## kagecog (May 13, 2015)

I've been using the glass joint filters for about a week now and I gotta say, I love these things! Highly recommended! They do give a slight improvement to the taste of your herb and only take a minute to clean spotless when your done with them! I've also dropped them multiple times and haven't experienced any breakage issues so i'm pretty sure i'll be able to get a lifetime of use out of these things as long as I don't lose them...


----------



## MuchoJointAmigo (May 18, 2015)

I dig filters, they really help prevent weed from getting in my mouth.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 19, 2015)

weird..in 20 yrs of rolling I never had a need for a filter..yeah every now and then i get a stick that shits in your mouth..but it's rare. twist the end right and it's not an issue..even my roaches hold together.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> weird..in 20 yrs of rolling I never had a need for a filter..yeah every now and then i get a stick that shits in your mouth..but it's rare. twist the end right and it's not an issue..even my roaches hold together.


roll bigger joints?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 19, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> weird..in 20 yrs of rolling I never had a need for a filter..yeah every now and then i get a stick that shits in your mouth..but it's rare. twist the end right and it's not an issue..even my roaches hold together.


yeah we always roll joints with filters which is always a hassle especially when you don't have scissors or the right kind of cardboard, so I tried rolling it 70's style with just twisting the end a bit leaving a little hole and it worked just as good and it was actually a lot smoother, no ash got sucked back. I'm gonna do that all the time for now on.


----------



## MuchoJointAmigo (May 22, 2015)

One of my major problems is that I have big lips, so a filter helps keep the end together better for me. I'm also a shit roller, so a filter helps.


----------



## rnint (May 23, 2015)

It's weird because in europe and basically everywhere else I've been everyone uses a filter, thats actually what we all call a roach but in the states its different. In europe if you roll without a roach people think you don't know how to roll for example in the joint rollers handbook ( http://www.slideshare.net/blazemeister/the-joint-rolling-handbook-2 ) on page 39 it talks about how "no joint is complete without a good roach" because the book was made in the uk and here if you don't use a roach you can't expect anybody to want to share that joint. Kinda cool how different places have their own smoking culture though. Btw I highly recommend reading the joint rollers handbook its the shit.


----------



## kagecog (May 23, 2015)

Here's the reason Danktips gives as to why their glass filters help:

Tastier flavor (no cardboard taste)
Smoother hits
Reusable and easy to clean
No more nasty, saliva soaked ends (which also restrict airflow)
Reduced tar inhalation
Easier hand rolling (our tips also fit in almost any cigarette rolling machine)

In my opinion, I wouldn't really say the filters help for tar inhalation. I guess the glass does catch a little bit of tar on its walls but not enough to make a huge difference. Other than that everything else they say is true! Also, one other major perk i've noticed is that you can smoke it all the way to the glass instead of wasting any bud!


----------



## terpkid (Jun 11, 2015)

you must try these!!

http://www.phunckyfeeltips.com/


----------



## terpkid (Jun 11, 2015)

or these,


www.smart-smoking.de


----------



## kagecog (Jun 14, 2015)

terpkid said:


> you must try these!!
> 
> http://www.phunckyfeeltips.com/





terpkid said:


> or these,
> 
> www.smart-smoking.de


I've actually tried both! The phuncky feel tips are great quality but a bit more expensive than i'd like to spend and don't fit in a rolling machines. And I feel like the charcoal tips filter out some of the THC and aren't reusable but do provide some very smooth rips!


----------

